# Walmart Fishing PFD



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Couple weeks ago I came across some fishing pfds at walmart that seems promising at walmart price. It looks like one of those expensive paddling pfds that cost over 60 dollars. At wally world it was 19.99.

I'll let everyone know how comfortable they are paddling. Its made by Sterns.


----------

